# AMG Monoblocks on Golf MK6 Lugbolts Question



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

My only question is about the lugbolts, do I use the stock ones? or do I need longer ones?

Sorry if it seems like a dumb question, just curious. I don't want to go to put my wheels on in a couple of days and realize that I need something else.


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

not one person in the wheels and tires section knows the answer to this?


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

The Only Name Left said:


> not one person in the wheels and tires section knows the answer to this?


Just incase anyone was wondering, you need hubcentric adapters, I think 66.6/7 (mercedes) to 57.1 (vw/audi)

You also need 45mm ball seat lugbolts or the ones off the car you got the rims from.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

you can use the stock ones.


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> you can use the stock ones.


Ya, I've heard equal reports of that and also heard reports (maybe not for MK6) of that you need a 45mm shank (ball seat) if that isn't what the car is running already, in the same breath I read that the stock lugbolts are 26 or 27mm...which seems like a huge difference.

I have the Mercedes lugbolts that came with the wheels, I'll hold them up to my stock ones and post pics to show the difference if there is any.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> Ya, I've heard equal reports of that and also heard reports (maybe not for MK6) of that you need a 45mm shank (ball seat) if that isn't what the car is running already, in the same breath I read that the stock lugbolts are 26 or 27mm...which seems like a huge difference.
> 
> I have the Mercedes lugbolts that came with the wheels, I'll hold them up to my stock ones and post pics to show the difference if there is any.


im running my stock bolts on my porsche wheels.....when i test fitted some aero II's.....i did it with stock lugs....all bolts up fine and drove fine:thumbup:





if you dont attack me, im actually a nice guy


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> im running my stock bolts on my porsche wheels.....when i test fitted some aero II's.....i did it with stock lugs....all bolts up fine and drove fine:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, who attacked who? I posted pictures of some wheels I painted cause I was excited about them...had a ton of people start talking **** out of nowhere, and then bandwagon around talking down every single thing I said like it was sport. I remember the days when people actually enjoyed pushing the envelope of what was "cool" to do to a car, now that all the trend setters have left the scene we seem to be left with a bunch of bandwagon enthusiasts who talk **** every chance they get.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> lol, who attacked who? I posted pictures of some wheels I painted cause I was excited about them...had a ton of people start talking **** out of nowhere, and then bandwagon around talking down every single thing I said like it was sport. I remember the days when people actually enjoyed pushing the envelope of what was "cool" to do to a car, now that all the trend setters have left the scene we seem to be left with a bunch of bandwagon enthusiasts who talk **** every chance they get.


That raceland thread... You talked **** on me.... And i hadnt even posted in there..... Yea i said your wheels looked horriable... So did 10 others.... But you decided to run your mouth abour me..... And as you already know.... Ill fire back.... But hey it is what it is......,



But to keep it peaceful.... 


Your stock lugs will work for sure my friend....whether you wanna trust some guy on that thinks he kmows it all is on you!


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> That raceland thread... You talked **** on me.... And i hadnt even posted in there..... Yea i said your wheels looked horriable... So did 10 others.... But you decided to run your mouth abour me..... And as you already know.... Ill fire back.... But hey it is what it is......,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you should really stop doling out advice...the stock lugs are 2mm bigger in diameter and WAY shorter than the stock mercedes lugbolts are. The wheels need to be drilled out, and I possibly need longer lugbolts. But I guess you knew that cause the stock ones were going to work "for sure" right? :facepalm:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

where did you buy your adapters?


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

Got them off eBay, just search hub centric 6.66-5.71


----------

